# Any way to connect a cell phone directly to a pen drive



## Dink2cool (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi guys ... Today a question suddenly popped in mind and i thought that the forum would be the best place to solve my query ...
i have a pendrive and i wish to connect it with my mobile ... is the any possible way of connecting both directly without the intervention of a computer  ... if so then how  .... if it is then it'd be soo cool to hear music directly from the pendrive ...boon for those who have a sulking internal memory ....


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

no...not possible


----------



## Dink2cool (Jul 27, 2006)

dead sure ?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

yup... dead sure... even i was interested in this .. but didnt find nything..
u need to have some connecters to connect both usb ends and ur cell needs to have the drivers for that...


----------



## Dink2cool (Jul 27, 2006)

aww ...thats bad ... otherwise i'd have gone for  nokia 6070


----------



## Akshay (Jul 27, 2006)

Dats a gr8 idea.. also read it on some1's blog.. ur cell wud b no less dan a comp den. U cud get almost anything done with usb drive.. images, music, office applications, etc. 

But dats not poss as of today... with all this cables, connectors, etc. it is not viable if not impossible


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

the drivers r gonna be available in some time...


----------



## Akshay (Jul 28, 2006)

With N91 in the market and similar models coming up, who wud want to use a pen drive? There r bluetooth, wifi to help connect the mobile and other gadgets... So even if poss in future, I dont think so it will b of much use. U can also fall bak on memory card option to exchange data...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

yup dats true..... its not of much use... but i jus wanna connect it once to see if its possible and i can do it...


----------



## Dink2cool (Jul 28, 2006)

yeah me too just wanaa see it for fun .. and when i had this thought in mind i had a sulking phone with non expanbable 10 MB memory that could not use for storing songs ... thats why i thought of it


----------

